# My first Cubans



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

My favorite cousins flew in from England this week for a few days. And they brought over some cigars for me. What do you think?


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Where's the pic?


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Not sure? I'll try again.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Just go to manage attachments and upload it. Check that it's not too big also.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I think It's to big.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Probably, just crop it with your photo editor. I think it can't be bigger than 800x800 pixels. Most of today's digital cameras take pictures way bigger than that.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry guy's. I'm not sure how to downsize the photo.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Open it in MS paint. Then choose the stretch/skew


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

What Picture ?????? ain't none there..


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Mods can delete this post.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Mods can delete this post.


Tease....:biggrin:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Scoop, just right click it and select open with... Paint. Then do stretch/skew under the edit tab until it's the right size.

I think that's how it's done.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry no see pic.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

This is funny as hell


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

So he didn't bring you anything?


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> This is funny as hell


Glad to see someone found it funny.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I knew we could count on you Scoop!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Dude thats freakin awesome!
gotta try those, Cohiba!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Reconfigured the camera to make it smaller. 

Thanks for the help though. These comps. can make a guy feel pretty dumb sometimes.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I see them now..
Congrats on your firsts.

Lookn' very tasty.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

That's a great place to start with Cubans, but you're going to be spoiled now!


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

lucky bugger i would of braught a 5-pack of these today in davidoffs but they where so expensive trust me if you ever come to england never go there unless you have a bottomless wallet


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

I remember my first CC. Last summer in Paris at night on the balcony staring at Notre Dame Cathedral....I want to go back soooo bad.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm!!! Very nice gift right there!!!! You WILL be spoiled as mentioned above!!!


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

you must tell me what there like ive found a box for half the price from america and must know soon


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a sweet warning sticker.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Here ya go Nick, might make a good avatar?


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Cohibas are a great way start. Unfortunately you'll go broke doing it. I'm soooo envious!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Daver3283 said:


> Here ya go Nick, might make a good avatar?


I think I'll stick w/ the theme I got going but thanks.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> That's a sweet warning sticker.


I was thinking the same thing! The only way it'd be better is if they swapped "harms" with "kills painfully". And it probably should say something insulting about a person's mother too. :lol:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> I was thinking the same thing! The only way it'd be better is if they swapped "harms" with "kills painfully". And it probably should say something insulting about a person's mother too. :lol:


They should just take a picture of some of the people that come into the tobacco shop I work at and put them on the package. They frighten me every day.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I think I'll stick w/ the theme I got going but thanks.


I agree, stick with what you got going, it works


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey starting with Cohiba will make you love habanos world but was a big kick to the wallet  Congrats man, those are awesome sticks, enjoy!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I've never smoked a Cohiba.
I guy gave me one about five years ago but it was so plugged ZERO smokes came through. 
I was completely bummed. I still have the 5 pk it came in. The lone soldier.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice  I'm sure you'll enjoy them a lot. The warning stickers bug me, but they're designed not to come off in one piece.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, your right I tried taking it off after I took the picture and was going to take another one. But there was no way it was coming off without tearing up the package. It does take away from it a bit. But I thought I would post it anyway.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Yes, your right I tried taking it off after I took the picture and was going to take another one. But there was no way it was coming off without tearing up the package. It does take away from it a bit. But I thought I would post it anyway.


I was speaking in general, sorry! I have that same problem with the labels.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very very nice! Cohiba's are great...I'm sure you'll love them.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Yes, your right I tried taking it off after I took the picture and was going to take another one. But there was no way it was coming off without tearing up the package. It does take away from it a bit. But I thought I would post it anyway.


The warning labels placed on by the Canadian Government come off very easily in one solid piece. As soon as I get a pack or a box I just peel it off. I hate those things!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

The English must have some of the strong glue. :biggrin: I didn't want to screw the box up since I will be leaving the sticks in it to age.


----------

